# STEVE DEMAN



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

I STARTED THIS TOPIC FOR MY FRIEND STEVE DEMAN....HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY IS ART WORK AND CREATIVITY......PEACE!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Wow, one of my favorite painters ever... topic is long overdue. uffin:


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

BAD ASS WORK


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: Nice!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 have pics of iragashis 59 aqua boogie?

that guy is a king when it comes to paint, no wonder every1 jocks his style.

much props to steve deman.


----------



## treyimpala (Jul 3, 2007)

Steve, much respect, you are one of the greats.... One of my favorites is KING BROUGHAM, the bad ass gold/yellow 2 door..............
Keep posting more of your work, love to see what else you have done.............
PEACE.......................


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

my old cadi back in 99  what's up pee wee


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

Got a contact number and location?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

HE DOES SOME CLEAN ASS WORK


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 9 2009, 07:35 PM~12657607
> *any1 have pics of iragashis 59 aqua boogie?
> 
> that guy is a king when it comes to paint, no wonder every1 jocks his style.
> ...


 Aqua boogie was painted by 4 different painters...  

The car was painted by Brocha in Whittier, the patterns on the car were lay down by Levi, The patterns on the Chassis were lay down by A Painter from Japan! :0  and the dash and rear deck patterns were lay down by Mr. Steave deman him self!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Bad a$$ work! an inspiration, you Deman homie!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## usedcarguy (Jul 28, 2008)

*Steve Deman really is the King*

I met him at SEMA 2008 this past year he was hang out in the WEST COAST CUSTOMS Area helping with the West Coast Expeience Seminars they do there. They breief show you in few hour class how to do either paint, fabrication, vinyl wraps, interiors, or car audio.

*Steve is a supper Nice down to earth guy. He has tons of talent!!
I learned alot for him in the short amount of time in the class.*

I was in his custom paint class. He laid down a figure print pattern on a speed shape in a matter of minutes and then I candied two different colors at different angles for this cool effect.


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT STEVE KICK ASS ON THEM PAINT JOBS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

THIS DUDE IS DEADLY WICKED WITH THE PAINT GUN IN HIS HANDS........DAMIT BOY!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 9 2009, 08:35 PM~12657607
> *any1 have pics of iragashis 59 aqua boogie?
> 
> that guy is a king when it comes to paint, no wonder every1 jocks his style.
> ...


I would be one of those :biggrin: Patterns look super clean


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

king brougham was a bad ass cadi!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

That 63 :worship: :worship:


----------



## taino (Dec 30, 2008)

hell of a good job bro :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

always loved this gys work


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

Really nice work...! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

well overdue topic, great artist :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

damn!


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

is there 2 diffrent steve demans i once saw a guy who had black hair and i think a mustache then ive seen a dude with long hair who does flames in hot rod magazines


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 11 2009, 11:54 PM~12676880
> *
> 
> 
> ...



all i got 2 say is wow :worship:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## 63oldsg2v (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by groovin ruben_@Jan 9 2009, 08:22 PM~12658211
> *Got a contact number and location?
> *



Ontario, Calif. 
Steve DeMan Website


----------



## 63oldsg2v (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 9 2009, 07:35 PM~12657607
> *any1 have pics of iragashis 59 aqua boogie?
> 
> that guy is a king when it comes to paint, no wonder every1 jocks his style.
> ...


----------



## 63oldsg2v (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jan 12 2009, 02:01 PM~12681279
> *is there 2 diffrent steve demans i once saw a guy who had black hair and i think a mustache then ive seen a dude with long hair who does flames in hot rod magazines
> *


This is Steve Deman...


----------



## 63oldsg2v (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63oldsg2v_@Jan 17 2009, 01:55 AM~12730823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THAT SHIT IS SEXY AS FUCK!!!!!!* :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

:worship: homeboy gets down!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Jan 17 2009, 07:03 AM~12731454
> *:worship: homeboy gets down!
> *


X2! :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

very nice work


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## panchov (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

:0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

didn't he paint wildchild


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## panchov (May 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 11 2009, 11:54 PM~12676880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE WORK
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

"THE PRICE OF FAME"

like they say,you get what you pay for :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63oldsg2v_@Jan 17 2009, 01:55 AM~12730823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## raiderart (Oct 27, 2008)

Is this the same Dude that work at Danny D shop ? a few years back :dunno: his work is kick ass.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

:0 I'VE B'N WAITING FOR THIS TOPIC.STEVE DEMAN,ONE OF THE BEST IN THE BIZZ  :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

i seen this fool steve on overhaulin. after seeing the car he painted, both him and doc are on my wishlist to paint my car.


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63oldsg2v_@Jan 17 2009, 02:16 AM~12730882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE DROPS :0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63oldsg2v_@Jan 17 2009, 01:55 AM~12730823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass shit


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

did he Bedazzle his gauges on that 59? haha. great lookin work!


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

nice


----------



## ESE CALI (Mar 4, 2009)

u get down homeboy!....MUCH PROPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Jan 9 2009, 06:45 PM~12657094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

I GOT THE CHANCE TO MEET HIM AT THE JAPAN LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW IN 04'. HE IS COOL ASS PEOPLE, HE SAID HE'S WILLING TO HELP ANYONE WHO NEED'S HELP WITH PAINT TO JUST CALL HIM. HE TOLD ME HE'S NOT ALL SECRETIVE ABOUT HIS TECHNIQUES WITH GRAPHICS AND PINSTRIPES. HE WAS OUT THERE PAINTING SOME RIDES FOR SOME BIG MONEY, AND HE SHOWED ME A FEW RIDES THAT HE HAD PAINTED FOR THE SHOW, ALL CLEAN ASS WORK.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT

Anyone have any more pics?


----------



## treyimpala (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Dec 1 2009, 07:59 PM~15837987
> *TTT
> 
> Anyone have any more pics?
> *



:biggrin: X 2.............


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

i want to take him my 59 to some work on my car on fraim and wings


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 7 2009, 09:12 PM~15906589
> *i want to take him my 59 to some work on my car on fraim and wings
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 7 2009, 09:12 PM~15906589
> *i want to take him my 59 to some work on my car on fraim and wings
> 
> 
> ...


absolutely beautiful project you got going there homie, u building it urself? dont see too many 59's gettin that color but i love it. cant wait to see it done!!!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 7 2009, 08:12 PM~15906589
> *i want to take him my 59 to some work on my car on fraim and wings
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

DEMAN GET'S DOWN


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

ANY SHOTS OF HIS LATEST OUT ? I KNOW HE STAYS BUSY


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Awsome work!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63oldsg2v_@Jan 17 2009, 03:16 AM~12730882
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63oldsg2v_@Jan 17 2009, 02:55 AM~12730823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Steve's works speaks for itself.... This dash is beautiful.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Is King Brougham still around...This car is what made me want a Fleetwood..Favorite of all time


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 14 2010, 10:36 AM~16289092
> *Is King Brougham still around...This car is what made me want a Fleetwood..Favorite of all time
> 
> 
> ...


NO SOLD, IT'S IN JAPAN. THAT WAS HIS RIDE, I HOPE THEY DIDN'T REPAINT IT. HE GOT DOWN ON THAT LAC. ONE OF THE FIRST WITH CLEAN WATER SPOTS AND I LOVE THAT SLOW FADE DOWN THE SIDES


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jan 14 2010, 06:56 PM~16293117
> *NO SOLD, IT'S IN JAPAN. THAT WAS HIS RIDE, I HOPE THEY DIDN'T REPAINT IT. HE GOT DOWN ON THAT LAC. ONE OF THE FIRST WITH CLEAN WATER SPOTS AND I LOVE THAT SLOW FADE DOWN THE SIDES
> *


Damn another one to Japan what a shame..I still pull that mag out and look at it all the time  
I swore from the day i saw that car i would have one...It only took me 12yrs :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

wow...ttt


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63oldsg2v_@Jan 17 2009, 01:55 AM~12730823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BAD-ASS!!!  *


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63oldsg2v_@Jan 17 2009, 02:16 AM~12730882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*REAL NICE!!  *


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

"fucking clean" i hope i get as good as him!


----------



## 63oldsg2v (Jul 24, 2007)

STEVE'S LATEST WORK...JULY 2010 IN JAPAN


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63oldsg2v_@Jul 28 2010, 03:50 PM~18166600
> *STEVE'S LATEST WORK...JULY 2010 IN JAPAN
> 
> 
> ...



coming out nice! :h5:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63oldsg2v_@Jul 28 2010, 04:50 PM~18166600
> *STEVE'S LATEST WORK...JULY 2010 IN JAPAN
> 
> 
> ...


STILL PUTTIN IN WORK IN JAPAN  ANY NEW JOBS FROM BTC ?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Aug 3 2010, 07:11 PM~18220739
> *STILL PUTTIN IN WORK IN JAPAN    ANY NEW JOBS FROM BTC ?
> *


jus american gangster 63 ragtop...


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 3 2010, 10:15 PM~18223030
> *jus american gangster 63 ragtop...
> 
> 
> *


    :thumbsup: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=527322


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

CHECK OUT THIS ASTRO VAN CUSTOM BUILT N PAINTED BY STEVE DEMAN :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Aug 13 2010, 07:37 PM~18305073
> *CHECK OUT THIS ASTRO VAN CUSTOM BUILT N PAINTED BY STEVE DEMAN  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama: :nicoderm: LOOKS BAD ASS


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 9 2009, 07:31 PM~12656957
> *Wow, one of my favorite painters ever... topic is long overdue.  uffin:
> *


x68


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Aug 13 2010, 07:37 PM~18305073
> *CHECK OUT THIS ASTRO VAN CUSTOM BUILT N PAINTED BY STEVE DEMAN  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by usedcarguy_@Jan 10 2009, 09:22 AM~12661257
> *Steve Deman really is the King
> 
> I met him at SEMA 2008 this past year he was hang out in the WEST COAST CUSTOMS Area helping with the West Coast Expeience Seminars they do there. They breief show you in few hour class how to do either paint, fabrication, vinyl wraps, interiors, or car audio.
> ...


Didn't steve learn the finger print from Danny D?


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 18 2010, 05:45 PM~18346053
> *Didn't  steve learn the finger print from Danny D?
> *


I think they both learned it from the guys who have been doing it since the 60s.....and who knows who that really was. :dunno:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

he did this way back in the day when he was at WORLWIDE 
mural by OG ABLE


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

59 TIMES :cheesy: 








































































































[/quote]


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham+Jan 10 2009, 12:02 PM~12662485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 18 2010, 04:45 PM~18346053
> *Didn't  steve learn the finger print from Danny D?
> *


danny d is one of my favorites too :biggrin:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice 59


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Aug 27 2010, 03:14 PM~18422101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

photoshoot time!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Oct 3 2010, 01:27 AM~18722620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: :worship: uffin: :worship: uffin: :worship:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> 59 TIMES :cheesy:


[/quote]


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Looking great


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL (Aug 6, 2009)

AWESOME PICS PABLO


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIVESTARDETAIL_@Oct 4 2010, 11:52 PM~18738756
> *AWESOME PICS PABLO
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

American gangster 63 paint by steve de-man :wow: 














:biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

NICE WORK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

> 59 TIMES :cheesy:


[/quote]


this is a very nice blue!! what's the name of it? if you dont mind me asking


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL (Aug 6, 2009)

SOMETHING NEW COMING FROM STEVE DEMAN ...HE DID THE TOP OVER 8 YEARS AGO... NOW ITS TIME FOR AN UPDATE FOR THE TOP, DASH, AND BODY


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

badass work...ttt


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIVESTARDETAIL_@Nov 16 2010, 10:00 PM~19089133
> *SOMETHING NEW COMING FROM STEVE DEMAN ...HE DID THE TOP OVER 8 YEARS AGO... NOW ITS TIME FOR AN UPDATE FOR THE TOP, DASH, AND BODY
> 
> 
> ...




looking good :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 17 2010, 06:32 PM~19095700
> *looking good  :h5:    :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Lowriders
Trucks
Hogs

But why no goats


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I saw that 64 sitting in his garage right after mine got done, It looked good already so I cant wait to see the new paintjob.. :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

king brougham spotted in japan ! :0


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL (Aug 6, 2009)

*UPDATED PICS*


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

nice pearl, keep em coming


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

the best


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice work


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIVESTARDETAIL_@Nov 24 2010, 01:41 AM~19150312
> **UPDATED PICS*
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pearl! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL (Aug 6, 2009)

a few updates.....

....Some Kandy and some heavy pebble base


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIVESTARDETAIL_@Dec 9 2010, 02:01 AM~19280597
> *a few updates.....
> 
> ....Some Kandy and some heavy pebble base
> ...


first time i heard of this term... looks clumpy


----------



## elhippie64 (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 9 2010, 05:00 PM~19286052
> *first time i heard of this term... looks clumpy
> *






pebble base,, thats one of those old skool tricks.
i love that look when used in patterns like that roof


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 18 2010, 04:45 PM~18346053
> *Didn't  steve learn the finger print from Danny D?
> *


no, that finger print design has been around since the 60's and 70's


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 23 2010, 09:56 PM~19147853
> *king brougham spotted in japan ! :0
> 
> 
> ...


  One of my ATF's


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 11 2009, 11:54 PM~12676880
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam thats ....mirror finish too cheesy:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ttt for the homie


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL (Aug 6, 2009)

*UPDATED PICS* ....some Candy Butterscotch and Candy Yellow patterns....much more to come


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL (Aug 6, 2009)

water drops and tape shades were added today...much more to come


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL (Aug 6, 2009)

we're in the shop right now adding more designs....pics coming later on today


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

That lincoln was in the Lowridaz Vol 3 along with that sick 59


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL (Aug 6, 2009)

almost done


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIVESTARDETAIL_@Dec 19 2010, 09:00 PM~19371953
> *almost done
> 
> 
> ...



commin out phat!!


----------



## 63oldsg2v (Jul 24, 2007)

Some of Steve's work this Summer in Japan....
http://stevedeman.com


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIVESTARDETAIL_@Dec 20 2010, 12:00 AM~19371953
> *almost done
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: pure art :thumbsup:


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL (Aug 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63oldsg2v_@Dec 22 2010, 11:46 AM~19394047
> *Some of Steve's work this Summer in Japan....
> http://stevedeman.com
> 
> ...



DAAAAAAMN!!!!! F'N DOPE!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*THIS IS BAD AS FUCK :wow: *


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 22 2010, 09:02 PM~19397691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas  to you and your family!


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL (Aug 6, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS STEVE...MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A BLESSED DAY...HOPEFULLY WE CAN GET TOGETHER THIS WEEK AND HANG OUT....TAKE CARE BROTHA!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Jan 9 2009, 07:45 PM~12657094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

anyone got anypics of his old ride......the yellow/gold caddy LRM cover car?????? forgot the name...........THANKS


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL (Aug 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Jan 5 2011, 08:51 PM~19516075
> *anyone got anypics of his old ride......the yellow/gold caddy LRM cover car?????? forgot the name...........THANKS
> *


"KING BROUGHAM".....ill see if i can get some pics from him


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIVESTARDETAIL_@Jan 8 2011, 12:30 PM~19540345
> *"KING BROUGHAM".....ill see if i can get some pics from him
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS FRIEND


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63oldsg2v_@Dec 22 2010, 11:46 AM~19394047
> *Some of Steve's work this Summer in Japan....
> http://stevedeman.com
> 
> ...


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Jan 9 2011, 08:00 PM~19550851
> *MY FAULT........THE 67 or 68 BLUE ONE w ROOF PATTERNS
> *


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL (Aug 6, 2009)

*updated pic*......almost done


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

love those colors


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIVESTARDETAIL_@Jan 10 2011, 04:09 PM~19558697
> **updated pic*......almost done
> 
> 
> ...





STEVO PUTTIN IT DOWN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL (Aug 6, 2009)

UNDERGROUND FOOTAGE OF STEVE DIPPIN IN JAPAN...MORE TO COME.....

http://vimeo.com/19014815


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: This is freakin' sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Any finished flicks of this one?


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

where is he located


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 10 2009, 06:41 AM~12659115
> *Aqua  boogie was painted by 4 different painters...
> 
> The car was painted by Brocha in Whittier, the patterns on the car were lay down by Levi, The patterns on the Chassis were lay down by A Painter from Japan! :0   and the dash and rear deck patterns were lay down by Mr. Steave deman him self!
> ...



The japanese guy, was he an apprentice of the deAlba`s?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Steve if you ever read this, MAD RESPECT :thumbsup: hope to be as good as you are one day!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

x2 with joost  :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 63oldsg2v (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Jan 21 2011, 11:29 PM~19665280
> *where is he located
> *


L.A. and Inland Empire Area.
SteveDemanCustomPaint


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

heard he's coming down to australia, any1 got any info on this???????


----------



## 63oldsg2v (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@Feb 15 2011, 03:05 PM~19877435
> *heard he's coming down to australia,  any1 got any info on this???????
> *


It's in the works...are you or anyone else interested in having Steve do some work to your cars?


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63oldsg2v_@Feb 16 2011, 05:54 PM~19881448
> *It's in the works...are you or anyone else interested in having Steve do some work to your cars?
> *


I am, but it depends, ............... Im just afraid the big reputation carries a big price tag :happysad:


----------



## 63oldsg2v (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@Feb 16 2011, 01:03 AM~19882111
> *I am, but it depends, ............... Im just afraid the big reputation carries a big price tag :happysad:
> *


But...Big Reputation = High Quality :biggrin:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

true dat.

ill email him. thanx


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL (Aug 6, 2009)

just needs pin striping now, and then one final color sand & buff


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIVESTARDETAIL_@Feb 25 2011, 12:35 AM~19955753
> *just needs pin striping now, and then one final color sand & buff
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: 

Hella hot Steve!


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

BEAITIFULL.. LOVE THOSE COLORS...:wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIVESTARDETAIL_@Feb 25 2011, 12:35 AM~19955753
> *just needs pin striping now, and then one final color sand & buff
> 
> 
> ...


Thats too sick !


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

THAT TEXTURE IS SICK! ...IT LOOKS LIKE STUCCO :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIVESTARDETAIL_@Feb 24 2011, 11:35 PM~19955753
> *just needs pin striping now, and then one final color sand & buff
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIVESTARDETAIL_@Feb 25 2011, 05:35 PM~19955753
> *just needs pin striping now, and then one final color sand & buff
> 
> 
> ...


daam thats sweet!


----------



## impala_ss_1964 (Dec 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

how do i contact dude? email address?????


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@Mar 18 2011, 01:00 AM~20112106
> *how do i contact dude? email address?????
> *


all good.........


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FIVESTARDETAIL_@May 17 2011, 02:32 PM~20571251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Fits Perfect with those patterns.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FIVESTARDETAIL_@May 17 2011, 12:32 PM~20571251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got to see it saturday gonna be real nice anthony!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIVESTARDETAIL_@May 17 2011, 02:32 PM~20571251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :worship:  :worship:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIVESTARDETAIL_@Feb 24 2011, 10:35 PM~19955753
> *just needs pin striping now, and then one final color sand & buff
> 
> 
> ...



speechless :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL (Aug 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 17 2011, 01:10 PM~20571458
> *got to see it saturday gonna be real nice anthony!
> *


THANKS BRENT  :thumbsup:


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> :worship: :worship:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

STEVEs work is the SHIT.............ONE of my favorite painters. :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL WORK


----------



## 63oldsg2v (Jul 24, 2007)

GOLDFINGER


----------



## 63oldsg2v (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## 63oldsg2v (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*very nice i love his work :thumbsup:*


----------



## 63oldsg2v (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## stiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

*SIK!!*

SOME SIK WORK OF PATTERNS:thumbsup:































[/QUOTE]


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

FIVESTARDETAIL said:


> just needs pin striping now, and then one final color sand & buff


 :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> 59 TIMES :cheesy:


[/QUOTE]


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

met him and fernie last monday night at cartoons spot in LA. real kool guy, nice talkn with u homie


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

wow...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sg226 (Jul 27, 2011)

FIVESTARDETAIL said:


> *updated pic*......almost done


To achieve that red graphic, that's a candy shot over a gold/silver leaf?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:yes:


sg226 said:


> To achieve that red graphic, that's a candy shot over a gold/silver leaf?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Nice meeting you at the show Steve!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

TTT for the new homie Steve Deman. :thumbsup:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

BAD ASS WORK


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

63oldsg2v said:


> DAMN, I SEEN THIS CAR DONE, AND WOW VERY BADASS, CANT WAIT TO SEE MY FRAME DONE STEVE I KNOW YOUR GANNA DO YOUR THING


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

any updates on the 64? or any work of late?


----------



## sick7 (Jul 19, 2010)

Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 09:22 AM~12661257
*Steve Deman really is the King

I met him at SEMA 2008 this past year he was hang out in the WEST COAST CUSTOMS Area helping with the West Coast Expeience Seminars they do there. They breief show you in few hour class how to do either paint, fabrication, vinyl wraps, interiors, or car audio.

Steve is a supper Nice down to earth guy. He has tons of talent!!
I learned alot for him in the short amount of time in the class.

I was in his custom paint class. He laid down a figure print pattern on a speed shape in a matter of minutes and then I candied two different colors at different angles for this cool effect.






*


BIG PAGE said:


> Didn't steve learn the finger print from Danny D? [/QUOTE
> 
> Sorry brother but that idea goes way back to Mario gomez Candy factory. and he got it from Bill carter and it goes all the way back to good old Larry watson.  And now alot of great painters like Steve deman, Pete santini, Danny D, and on and on use it to there own style.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

wow cant wait to see this one rollin down pacific ave beautiful:thumbsup:


no joke said:


> 63oldsg2v said:
> 
> 
> > DAMN, I SEEN THIS CAR DONE, AND WOW VERY BADASS, CANT WAIT TO SEE MY FRAME DONE STEVE I KNOW YOUR GANNA DO YOUR THING


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> wow cant wait to see this one rollin down pacific ave beautiful:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> x100...


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks steve u making my shit look nice, cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow ! This is pure work of art ! thanks for sharing ! 

:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

cant wait for you to get back and finish my shit homie


----------



## 63oldsg2v (Jul 24, 2007)

*63 Impala*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dope


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

63oldsg2v said:


>




Steve Deman is definitly DA MAN ! ! !:thumbsup:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

GREAT GUY TO BE AROUND. :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

63oldsg2v said:


> GOLDFINGER


 :fool2::fool2:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

63oldsg2v said:


> View attachment 391529
> View attachment 391528
> View attachment 391530
> View attachment 391531
> ...



That shit is gang star


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

see you next week homie, you got my shit on point


----------



## jimmielow (Nov 5, 2011)

:thumbsup:
View attachment 391529
View attachment 391528
View attachment 391530
View attachment 391531
View attachment 391533
View attachment 391534
View attachment 391535
View attachment 391536


----------



## sg226 (Jul 27, 2011)

jimmielow said:


> :thumbsup:
> View attachment 391529
> View attachment 391528
> View attachment 391530
> ...


Viewer discretion is advised.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

63oldsg2v said:


> View attachment 391529
> View attachment 391528
> View attachment 391530
> View attachment 391531
> ...


:fool2: :worship:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

TTT for one of the best in the paint game


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

My dream car, my favorite color! Much respect, definitely a top notch painter. I am a fan.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

hno:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

63oldsg2v said:


> View attachment 391529
> View attachment 391528
> View attachment 391530
> View attachment 391531
> ...







:thumbsup:


----------



## 63oldsg2v (Jul 24, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


ElReyJr said:


> My dream car, my favorite color! Much respect, definitely a top notch painter. I am a fan.


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

wow!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

TTT for steve deman, getting more work from me soon


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

NICE...:thumbsup:...Much Props


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

NICE


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ElReyJr said:


> My dream car, my favorite color! Much respect, definitely a top notch painter. I am a fan.


 TTT


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

more..please


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:uffin:uffin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

ElReyJr said:


> My dream car, my favorite color! Much respect, definitely a top notch painter. I am a fan.


Looks like 63 in Japan


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

BIG UPS THE THA MAN "DEMAN" SMOKIN OUT OF BOTH BARRELS.... BILLY THE KID STYLE... WE GOT THIS!!!! HAMMAR FAR FROM HOME INTERNATIONAL ONLY CUSTOMS.... DANGER & SAFETY IN THE USA. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MY FRIEND.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

ElReyJr said:


> My dream car, my favorite color! Much respect, definitely a top notch painter. I am a fan.
> 
> GOD DAMMM :thumbsup:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

STEVE DEMAN WANTS TO MEET AND GREET YA! WORLD FAMOUS CUSTOM PAINT AT YOUR REQUEST. THE MOST USE OF CANDY'S AND PEARLS. SPECIAL PRICE ON 58-59 IMPALAS. NEW SHOP IN NEW MEXICO. 

COLORADO, TEXAS, OKLAHOMA AND NEW MEXICO VISITORS WELCOMED.












:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt badd ass painter got the honor of meeting this painter in person, one cool down to earth person, and willing to help out any way he can .


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

crenshaw magraw said:


> ttt badd ass painter got the honor of meeting this painter in person, one cool down to earth person, and willing to help out any way he can .


X2. Got to meet him at the Torres Show. Real cool person.......


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

CREEPIN said:


> STEVE DEMAN WANTS TO MEET AND GREET YA! WORLD FAMOUS CUSTOM PAINT AT YOUR REQUEST. THE MOST USE OF CANDY'S AND PEARLS. SPECIAL PRICE ON 58-59 IMPALAS. NEW SHOP IN NEW MEXICO.
> 
> COLORADO, TEXAS, OKLAHOMA AND NEW MEXICO VISITORS WELCOMED.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice work! steve gets down wit it! I appreciate his skillz!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thats whats up !!!!!!!!!!! beautiful !*


CREEPIN said:


> STEVE DEMAN WANTS TO MEET AND GREET YA! WORLD FAMOUS CUSTOM PAINT AT YOUR REQUEST. THE MOST USE OF CANDY'S AND PEARLS. SPECIAL PRICE ON 58-59 IMPALAS. NEW SHOP IN NEW MEXICO.
> 
> COLORADO, TEXAS, OKLAHOMA AND NEW MEXICO VISITORS WELCOMED.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*T T T ! *


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

badass painter right here!!!!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

no joke said:


> View attachment 602502
> 
> 
> badass painter right here!!!!!


X3


----------



## aussieiains64 (Sep 1, 2009)

Steve ledgend and a good friend to say hi from Syd 

iain


----------



## 63oldsg2v (Jul 24, 2007)

SUCKER PUNCH 79 CADI


----------



## 63oldsg2v (Jul 24, 2007)

EMERALD CITY


----------



## 63oldsg2v (Jul 24, 2007)

HEAVEN SENT FROM JAPAN
















View attachment 676059


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> ElReyJr said:
> 
> 
> > My dream car, my favorite color! Much respect, definitely a top notch painter. I am a fan.
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

63oldsg2v said:


> HEAVEN SENT FROM JAPAN
> View attachment 676057
> 
> 
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

63oldsg2v said:


> EMERALD CITY
> View attachment 676053
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:nice.


----------

